# Asus Striker Extreme lcd poster blinking



## LiveOrDie (May 19, 2007)

Hi can some one please help me i got a new board last week Striker Extreme just wanted to no if the back lcd poster is aspost to blink when your in windows it only dose it if i over clock or use the nos but ones you do over clock in the bios it dosn't stop blinking even if you put i back the the stock speed any input would be a big help


----------



## Fox34 (May 21, 2007)

Do you mean you have Debug LED's or screen on your board? (I cant really figure out where your looking)


----------



## Exeodus (May 21, 2007)

My Crosshair does the same thing, and i am overclocking.  I'm assuming that this is normal


----------



## ace80 (May 21, 2007)

I have (being RMA'd) the Asus Commando which also has the lcd poster, and have never noticed it blinking at stock or oc'd. For me there's an option in bios "lcd poster - enabled/disabled" , if its there try that. The only thing i noticed it did was either keeps the back light on permanently or only on during bios screen.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 21, 2007)

*live or die*

its the lcd poster light on the back of the board and iv tried turning  it off in the bios but it still blinks but only when i overclock or use the nos then it never stops blinking but its only in windows the only way i did stop it was reinstalling windows again thanks for the replys


----------



## technicks (May 21, 2007)

Try to type normal.   So people can read what you are talking about.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 21, 2007)

technicks said:


> Try to type normal.   So people can read what you are talking about.



I think it's more about the lack of any punctuation or grammar.


----------



## technicks (May 21, 2007)

That's what it's called.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 22, 2007)

sorry is this beter if any one can tell me what its means when the lcd poster is blinking only in windows and only when i change the cpu settings in the bios then start windows it must mean some thing


----------



## Ketxxx (May 22, 2007)

LCD poster did that with my crosshair. I'm sure 0203 it didnt happen, and 0306 too I think. First step would be to flash your BIOS back to an older version, clear CMOS then power up and see if its stopped blinking. It appears to be a slight bug that crept in to later BIOS revisions, not an issue, but irritating.


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 22, 2007)

thank for all your help i will try that as so as i can find the old bios


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 23, 2007)

It took me 3 hour but i Finley found what was making the back lcd post light blink it was a program running in the background called ASUS ACPI Cneter any one herd of it and whats it for


----------

